# Hate TechTree reviews



## webgenius (Mar 18, 2011)

Folks, look at this review on TechTree. CLICK HERE

The reviewer Prasad Naik says that having Windows 7 as OS on the phone itself is a con. Now who can agree with that? This guy always comes up with stupid reviews like that.

I feel those reviews are completely biased, and positive reviews are possible based on the amount they might get from the  manufacturers. That's just my opinion. Not sure if it is true.

He further goes on to say that the camera and display are terrible. I have used this phone for a month and I feel that they are the best in HD7. Believe me, the snaps taken from the camera are amazingly good, and the display is damn super.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 18, 2011)

webgenius said:


> I feel those reviews are completely biased, and positive reviews are possible based on the amount they might get from the  manufacturers. That's just my opinion. Not sure if it is true.



Paid Reviews


----------



## webgenius (Mar 18, 2011)

@Zangetsu: Exactly my point.
At least they should make some effort to make it look like real reviews.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 18, 2011)

webgenius said:


> @Zangetsu: Exactly my point.
> At least they should make some effort to make it look like real reviews.



Everybody know dat Paid reviews r done most of the time....I heard a lot about it in Bollywood movies reviews


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 18, 2011)

I read that review too. 

I won't comment on the camera quality or screen quality of the HD7 but WP7 is currently a con especially for such high-end phones. WP7 lacks essential features like cut-paste, multitasking & even custom ringtones. Also there is no access to Marketplace in India for no reason whatsoever. So unless Microsoft sorts all of these out, no WP7 for me (or for anyone for that matter).


----------



## Apple Juice (Mar 18, 2011)

i think he was a member of this forum??


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 18, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Paid Reviews



Biased reviews by max, but not many are under a payola. Call it fanboyism if you want to. 

I am sure techfanz will agree that most tech sources in India call press release as "news", copy-pasting it word-to-word, mostly without even reading and confirming it. If you're hating such reviews, I am sure you will hate such tech sites as well?


----------



## webgenius (Mar 18, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> Biased reviews by max, but not many are under a payola. Call it fanboyism if you want to.
> 
> I am sure techfanz will agree that most tech sources in India call press release as "news", copy-pasting it word-to-word, mostly without even reading and confirming it. If you're hating such reviews, I am sure you will hate such tech sites as well?



I do not hate tech sites. But I do hate sites that give biased reviews and people who encourage such biased reviews.


----------



## gagan007 (Mar 18, 2011)

that's why we should only read reviews and then make up our mind by weighing all options against each other. It is slightly off-topic but about reviews...as said by Zangetsu also, I used to read movie reviews by Nikhat Kazmi and Rajeev Masand. But when they started giving cr@p ratings..higher ratings to buls|-|it movies and lower rating to "really" good movies I stopped reading them. Actually to be honest in "Must See Movies..." thread too, I do read the reviews but watch only those whose poster/sample/storyline interests me.


----------



## Garbage (Mar 18, 2011)

Apple Juice said:


> i think he was a member of this forum??



Yes, krazzy is the name!


----------

